# fill your eyebrows before or after??



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

I do mine before... so i have a frame to work with... But I've notice that most people do it after... what do you do? and why?


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

I fill my brows after I did my eye makeup just because of the blending and highlighting I do! I dont wanna mess them up while I'm working with my brushes near the brow area!
I hope this does make sense!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 27, 2006)

if i use a whire pencil to highlight, i fill after i highlight. otherwise i fill first. just like you said, so i have a frame to work within.


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 27, 2006)

I probably do my makeup in the most bizarre order in the world, but since I actually draw on part of my brows (my natural shape is annoying to me, so I tweeze out the "tails" and draw them back with the remaining natural brows), I do them after my eye makeup.  As I said, I have a weird order, and I do eyeshadow first, then foundation and powder, then brows, then lower liner, then blush/highlighter, then mascara.  I have no idea why I do it in this order, but it works...I guess it's because sometimes I do some eyeshadow blending with my fingers, so I don't want to risk smudging the brows.


----------



## Commander Beck (Aug 27, 2006)

I always do it last so I don't smudge it and sometimes I color my eyebrows black or brown (yeah I'm weird), and I want something to match the look since most of my makeup, I don't have a result in mind.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

I do it just after foundation.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 27, 2006)

I do mine after I do my eye makeup.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_I do mine before... so i have a frame to work with... But I've notice that most people do it after... what do you do? and why?



_

 
I always fill mine first because I can't stand looking at them in the mirror when they aren't filled, haha.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 27, 2006)

I do mine first. I too draw my eyebrows on. I do it first so I can decide what type of shape I want for my eyeshadows. Than I do eyeshadow...mascara..councelor on undereyes..powder (blot poweder) and than blush..than lips.

I don't wear foundation sooooo yea..thats all.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 27, 2006)

i do my makeup in one of the wierdest orders, too.

i'll prime my eyes with UDPP, then fill in my brows, then do my entire eyeshadow and top liner only. prep my face with prep and prime face, concealer, then foundation, then blush/MSF/bronzer, bottom eyeliner, mascara, then powder and or fix+. i just find it easier to do it in this order, because i can clean up any mistakes after each step.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 27, 2006)

after


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2006)

Before. Like you said, it's a frame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On clients I mostly do them after eyeshadow, though. Just so I don't smudge the brow if I need to raise their upper-eye area if they're a little older or I'm doing liquid liner/false lashes/anything that requires holding the orbital area firmly.


----------



## ette (Aug 27, 2006)

Before, after concealer. I put my foundation on after eye makeup.


----------



## M (Aug 27, 2006)

I always do it before because if you make any mistakes on filling them in after your eye makeup is put on then clean up takes off the work that you did.  Plus doing it before does provide a frame.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

thats cool that everyone does it different... I really didn't tell you all my steps..... here are mine
lotion, Smashbox anti-shine(T Zone), Smashbox Photo Finish, Studio Tech(undereyes, nose area, around mouth) Studio Fix all over, Smashbox Brow tech, then eye area, refix brows(see thats why I asked), blush, lips, buff on Studio Fix... depending on # of e/s colors this takes about 30 to 40 mins


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 28, 2006)

1st is concealer/foundation, then I curl my lashes, then fill my brows, all before I put on any eye makeup.

I like to have my face "framework" finished before I add anything with real color to my face.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 28, 2006)

i do it after because my highlighter tends to leave marks


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 28, 2006)

before!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't fill them, but I do use brow gel after.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 29, 2006)

i do them after. my natural brows have shape and since i've dyed them, they're finally visible (thank Jesus for eyebrow dye kits!) so i already have the frame to work with when doing my makeup. i do them after because i OBSESS over eyebrows so i like mine looking their best, so i do them last so they don't get smudged or anything


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 29, 2006)

I do my eyebrows first before eye make up.


----------



## drea2447 (Aug 30, 2006)

Prime,foundation, then brows, before anything else.

Andrea


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

AFTER... I have brows without filling them in .So i dont fill them in to have a frame to work with.  i use Mac brow pencil in "spiked" to fill them in i just follow my natural brow shape, then i brush to even out to the color... then there are times where i just dont fill them in.  I personally think its a personal choice when it comes to Before/afters.. just do whats comfortable for u.


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 30, 2006)

I fill them in after doing my eye makeup!I have brows without filling them in,so I have a frame to work with!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 30, 2006)

sometimes before, sometimes after... sometimes i forget to, and sometimes i don't need to! just depends on the look i'm going for that day.


----------



## MissMatte (Sep 18, 2006)

I do mine before my eye makeup, right after foundation and concealer.  I usually use Smashbox Brow Tech in Brunette to fill them in.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's my order:
Moisturizer->Primer->Concealer->Foundation->Brows->Blush/MSF (whatever's going on my cheeks)->Contour->Blot Powder->Eye Make up->Lips

I do my brows on top of my foundation so that they stay on lol and i do my brows before my shadow so that i have the shape/frame i need. I also draw on a good portion of my brows, because their natural shape disgusts me.  the ends grow inward, the bottom hairs grow upward and the top hairs grow downward, and they suck. So i tweeze most of them and then draw them in.


----------



## Summer (Sep 19, 2006)

I do them 2nd to last. Right before l/s application. No particular reason.


----------



## tracie (Sep 19, 2006)

I do mine after applying my brow highlight, incase I've gotten any shadow on them.


----------



## erad (Oct 2, 2006)

i do them after face makeup but before eyemakeup


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 11, 2006)

toner, moisturizer, primer, matte gel, concealer, foundation, powder, blush/msf, brows, eyes, lips.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine are tinted, so I already have that frame. 
But they still need filling in, so I do it after.


----------



## myrifle (Oct 14, 2006)

i do mine somewhere in the middle. i'll be applying something and then realize my brows aren't done and proceed to do them


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 17, 2006)

i put it on after moisturizing, so if theyre too dark i can just buff some off when i apply my mineral makeup! haha


----------

